# Short shorts at the gym - is it a faux pas?



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay I've been wearing rugby shorts for years to the gym. I really didn't think anything about it. But recently it came to my knowledge that people mistake those who wear it for being homosexual instead of realizing that they are just rugby shorts. :um

Should I stop wearing them? I mean I like them but I don't like them enough to send a gay signal to the world. They sit about half way up my knee.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

why do care abt people...u like them so wear them..let people think whatever they think so...they have nothing to do in spare time..

wear them with smile..!!


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I care. I don't want to send mixed signals.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hehe...thats ur call buddy...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think these send a 'gay' signal. 

HOWEVER, I will say this: don't wear these shorts if your gym is on the second floor of a building and you tend to work out by the window. I caught a real eyeful the other day!


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting because sometimes I go commando to let it breathe so to speak. Hrm.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

gentleman caller said:


> Interesting because sometimes I go commando to let it breathe so to speak. Hrm.


Now who's the kinky one? :rofl


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

peril said:


> Now who's the kinky one? :rofl


OMG, you just had to find this thread. Airflow is pretty important to sporting hygiene. Nothing kinky about that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just avoid the locker room, then.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

How would that change anything?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

going commando? never head that expression for not wearing underpants. i heard free balling it but never that. i shall use it from now on. thank you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shorts are indicators of homosexuality? Lol. Tell that to the old guys at my gym who walk around the locker room naked with it all hanging out. They could give a ****


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

gentleman caller said:


> Interesting because sometimes I go commando to let it breathe so to speak. Hrm.


interesting that you think shorts broadcast your homosexuality but not "going commando". used to be a gay dude at my job and he always used that "commando" jargon all the time as well. he'd talk about "taking command", "going in guns blazing commando style", "commanding his troops", and such. never asked him what he was referring to but i imagine they were euphemisms. if you're gay i guess you should go ahead and express yourself.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

well op if it really bothers you that much i say find shorts that go a bit lower to your knees then. if working out in shorts is whats comfortable for you during workouts continue to do so dont switch up.


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

People would where short shorts to my fitness center for ****s and giggles and I dont think anyone ever judged it as a gay type of thing; however, I'm not homosexual so I can't confirm whether its a turn on or not.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I am a homosexual and I say wear whatever the flip you want to the gym. You're there to work out not to impress anyone. Besides what if people did think you're gay? They're the moron who's going around assuming your sexuality based on what you're wearing. Screw it! Let's just go around basing sexuality off of EVERYTHING. What kind of car you drive, what movies you watch, what you ate for breakfast, how tall you are. Jesus why do you people gotta make everything into a "is it gay" ordeal. Gawd.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

This is why having SA sucks. Even things that shouldn't matter end up mattering. I don't want people to falsely think I am gay because I am not. I wasn't even aware of this issue until recently.


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep wearing them. Short shorts are so much better for squatting and anyone who has an issue with you wearing short shorts is a dick.

Half way up your knee isn't that short anyway. I was thinking half way up your thigh or even higher.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

cold fission cure said:


> gentleman caller said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting because sometimes I go commando to let it breathe so to speak. Hrm.
> ...


Ok I just have to say It.... Bravo!!! The jargon was hilarious.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

gentleman caller said:


> This is why having SA sucks. Even things that shouldn't matter end up mattering. I don't want people to falsely think I am gay because I am not. I wasn't even aware of this issue until recently.


Gay = Someone that has and prefers sex with the same gender. 
Gay =/= How someone dresses.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i wear long pants, long sleeves, shaved head, sometimes i let my beard grow, i have that "i'll fking kill you" face, and still, some gays hit on me  its a matter of taste and admiration , no one will think you're gay cuz you wear shorts in the gym , you just like your balls to be cooled with the air flow. its all about what makes you feel better, try out wearing long sport running pants, they let the air in and they're super light. just make sure your balls and dangling outside , taking a peek to the outside world while you're bench pressing  that would be funny  or gross ;P or both 
the point is, see what makes you feel comfty , and dont bother yourself with the rest, if gay people like you just be nice and smile  "im not gay  but im not homophobic either , as long as you dont wanna get in my pants, i dont mind chatting"  , i've had lots of gay friends, when they walla tease me "hey can i sit on your lap?" im like "hey can i throw you outside the window?" , just relax. go to the gym naked. MOWAHAH "shrugs" ........


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

If you're worried about this at the gym your mind is already in the wrong place.

Funny picture though.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Aaron0 said:


> Keep wearing them. Short shorts are so much better for squatting and anyone who has an issue with you wearing short shorts is a dick.
> 
> Half way up your knee isn't that short anyway. I was thinking half way up your thigh or even higher.


Oops I meant half way up my thigh. I shouldn't care so much about what others think. I know it's not rational but SA is not really a rational way to behave either.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

cold fission cure said:


> interesting that you think shorts broadcast your homosexuality but not "going commando". used to be a gay dude at my job and he always used that "commando" jargon all the time as well. he'd talk about "taking command", "going in guns blazing commando style", "commanding his troops", and such. never asked him what he was referring to but i imagine they were euphemisms. if you're gay i guess you should go ahead and express yourself.


Lmao. No I am not gay and saying the phrase 'going commando' doesn't mean you are gay either. It's comments like these that make me weary about traveling to the south.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I wear running pants to the gym, its very lite and breathable. However if you like shorts, but are worried about what others think then find shorts that are longer at your sports store. However, I see a guy at the gym wearing shorts like those and I don't think nothing of it. He does have nice legs for a guy though lol (no ****).


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I only cringe at short shorts if they're too tight or show part of the person's *** cheeks. 

Just make sure your junk is hidden and your *** is covered, and it's all good.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Granted I'm a girl, I never ever ever ever thought a guy wearing those shorts might be gay. Ever. I agree the only kind I'd never wear is the spandex kind (I know, a lot of girls do). But even if a guy did wear that, I wouldn't assume it reflects his sexuality. If a person wears glue-fitting shorts, they're proud of their butt, no big deal.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Not unless the shorts are pink or purple


----------

